# What is the typical interval between e39 oil changes (8 cyl)?



## Charlutz (Jul 15, 2004)

Sorry for the newbie question. I know the display will tell me when I need to go for the oil change, but it's been 5k miles and it has me wondering.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Charlutz said:


> Sorry for the newbie question. I know the display will tell me when I need to go for the oil change, but it's been 5k miles and it has me wondering.


5K miles is about how often I change the oil in my 2K 540. Or every year, since I didn't drive 5K miles since I changed the oil last year. :eeps:


----------



## GJR (Jan 6, 2003)

I wouldn't let it go past 8,000, even though BMW wants you to wait until 15,000. I did mine yesterday at 8,000 since the last one, and the oil was very dark and worn-looking...5,000 miles is ideal in my book too.


----------



## norcal 528i (Dec 2, 2003)

If you are running synthetic (and I am sure you are) 5k changes are pretty excessive. 7500 is definitely safe. Frankly you can tell exactly zero from looking at the 'color of the oil.' If your oil is good it will change color very soon after an oil change - that means it is working. I wouldn't go 15k between oil changes, but I wouldn't go 5k either. Probably in between like 8k. If you really want to know, send the oil in for analysis.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

You mean you guys don't wait for the engine to seize?


----------



## FireWalker (Apr 19, 2004)

This is a "classic" question that comes up all the time and everyone has an opinion on the intervals. I even came across the "molecular level" analysis by some chemists/engineers on these boards. :rofl: 
The consensus seems to be 5K to 7.5K mi for synthetic oils, but some change it so frequently that you can enjoy a nice salad with their discarded oil.  
But here's my FIRST HAND experience.
I've owned several cars and I have NEVER experience nor have I ever heard from people I've personally known, that their engine failed due to not changing their oil at certain intervals. 
Sure, I've known people whose engine seized due to LOW oil level or due to radiator failure and overheating, or someone driving long distance at highway speeds in 3rd gear on their auto tranny, or someone pushing against the red tack line all day long. But failure from not changing the oil on time? Never. 
So, as far as I am concerned, as long as you change your oil within "reasonable" intervals, the other car components will fail LONG before your engine will. And no, 30K mi. is not reasonable, but BMW's 15K mi. for synthetic oils is reasonable, although personally, I change it twice as often as that.
Now, if you plan on keeping your car for 20 years and 300K miles or more, then yes, you should definitely change the oil every 3K miles, and I suggest you also buy some shares of the oil manufacturer's stock.


----------



## Charlutz (Jul 15, 2004)

Thanks guys. I've put only 12 thousand miles on the car total and had the oil changed once during the 40k service. Wanted to make sure my computer wasn't malfunctioning. I also don't feel so stupid for asking since this seems to come up every so often... not sure how I missed it on the board tho. Thanks again.


----------



## ketchup (Jan 14, 2005)

FireWalker said:


> This is a "classic" question that comes up all the time and everyone has an opinion on the intervals. I even came across the "molecular level" analysis by some chemists/engineers on these boards. :rofl:
> The consensus seems to be 5K to 7.5K mi for synthetic oils, but some change it so frequently that you can enjoy a nice salad with their discarded oil.
> But here's my FIRST HAND experience.
> I've owned several cars and I have NEVER experience nor have I ever heard from people I've personally known, that their engine failed due to not changing their oil at certain intervals.
> ...


very well put. you get a :thumbup: of approval

personally I change it whenever I have time in between 3-7k.


----------



## 540 M-Sport (Apr 23, 2004)

I'm changing at 7.5k intervals...I did see where someone did oil analysis on their e39 (forget which engine) at 15k, the oil was ready to be changed, but not terrible results. I think BMW would have done some pretty extensive testing before going along with the extended change interval. But hey, what ever makes you feel better.

I think if we all started changing our oil at the factory recommended intervals, little would change in engine life, and the oil companies stocks would fall like a rock!  It would probably help lower gas prices....all that unused demand for oil.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

I change at 2-3 green bars left which is in the neighborhood of 6-8k. Basically, I change it twice as often as BMW recommends.


----------



## FireWalker (Apr 19, 2004)

ketchup said:


> very well put. you get a :thumbup: of approval


:beerchug:


----------



## Greco (Feb 16, 2003)

Wow, I ususally do my oil service intervals at midway on the service lights and again when they are out. But I only do oil service at the dealer so....


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Greco said:


> Wow, I ususally do my oil service intervals at midway on the service lights and again when they are out. But I only do oil service at the dealer so....


Greco,

That is true, it goes:

Green Bars
Oil Service
Green Bars
Inspection I
Green Bars
Oil Service
Green Bars
Inspecdtion II

Is that right? If so, I change it the same way you do. Right now, I'm due for an Inspection II and I have 54k on my 530i.


----------

